# Omnis studio?



## rtky_Trunks (7. Juli 2005)

salute


Kennt hier jemand Omnis? Also das "Omnis Studio"?

Wär nett wenn sich jemand mal melden würde der sich mit Omnis auskennt.
Ich muss geschäftlich mit Omnis arbeiten und hab tausend Fragen   .

Einfach mal posten

Thx


----------



## rtky_Trunks (21. Juli 2005)

hallo?

kennt den -Niemand  das Omnis? http://www.omnis.net/


----------



## omnis (10. Juni 2010)

Bitte frag vielleicht kann ich helfen


----------

